# Anyone pushing snow w/ ASV RC-60



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

Just wondering if any used this machine to push snow. If so what size blade/box did you use? I tried a site search but came up empty. Thank you


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Ask Peterbilt. He runs ASV's


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I plow with a PT80, an RC50, and a Brand new PT60 (First year for it) 

I can push an 8ft box with the 50 with out any problems. 

This season, the 50 and 60 will both live at a local hospital. One is going to run a brush, the other will use an 8ft snow bucket. I am also taking along a 7ft snow bucket just in case.

J.


----------



## Lawn Rover (Aug 16, 2009)

Peterbilt, I just bought a 2004 RC-50. Do you know where I can find an aftermarket enclosed cab? Great set up btw!


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Are you on lawnsite? If so We'v talked.

JPG


----------



## Lawn Rover (Aug 16, 2009)

I am, and thanks.


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

Peterbilt;869650 said:


> I plow with a PT80, an RC50, and a Brand new PT60 (First year for it)
> 
> I can push an 8ft box with the 50 with out any problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

A 10ft Arctic.

J.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you, What is parked in front of your PT80?[/QUOTE]

I think he was refering to what's in front of it (PT80), in the photo of your shop. As I continue thinking (very dangerous) the tractor in question would be a Deere 244 loader. Can you confirm that P-bilt?


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Why yes. Its a Deere 244J

J.


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

I used a rc30 last winter on my personal driveway last winter, did alright, but it was small, but better than a shovel or walking behind a snowblower. The little 30 just floated above the snow just about everywhere, never got it stuck even driving up my piles, but i have never been a fan of the asv's.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

To bad and I've never been a fan of bobcats.

J.


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

To bad for what?


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Uh-oh. I see this turning into a Bobcat vs ASV thread. Will the infamous Youtube video be shown or mentioned as proof of superiority? I wonder how that might go if they were on dirt instead of snow.


----------

